# JD 3032E starting and running problem



## Speargrass

Hello all. I was wondering if someone could help me with an issue I'm having with my JD 3032E. I was digging with the bucket and it shut off on me. After it turning over and over and over it finally started again. Ran for maybe 2 minutes and shut off again. I pulled it home and into the shop and have tried all that I know to get it started again. I've cleaned the water separator out, changed the fuel filter, checked the fuel pump to make sure it is working right, not knowing if it has any automatic shutoffs for low fluid levels checked all fluid levels, and filled the tank up with fresh fuel. It hasn't set for any length of time and it started doing this with a 1/4 of a tank of fuel. I've been able to get it to start but it shuts right back off. After getting it to start and keeping it running with starter fluid it'll run on its own for a minute or two and then shut off. This evening I pulled the screen out of the water separator thinking that I put it back in wrong and it started with starter fluid and ran on its own for around 10 minutes or a bit longer. I revved it up and down multiple times and it ran fine. I raised the bucket to check out a possible hydraulic leak and when I set the bucket back down it died again and won't start again. I'm stumped. The only thing I can think of at this point is the possibility of a kill switch (seat, gear shift, or pto) being bad. Does anyone have any ideas of what might be causing this. I thank you ahead of time for any feedback.


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum,Speargrass !
Sometimes,the wrong weight oil will cause a shutdown,so check that.
If I remember correctly,that has a Yanmar 3 cyl engine,correct? If so,check the feed circuit for the fuel shut off. I don't remember if that has a solenoid,or a relay(or both),but check it out,to see if it's messing up,under load.
Here's a link to see the solenoid:http://www.ebay.com/bhp/john-deere-fuel-solenoid
Test it like you would for one on a lawn tractor. Remove it,and then apply 12vdc,to one wire,and momentarily ground the other wire. It should make a clicking sound,and the pin should move.
If it works ok,then check for voltage at the wires it connects to. It could be as simple as a bad connection.


----------



## Gregh

I have been following the above posts for the last week as it helped me troubleshoot a problem I had with my 3032 starting when cold, running for a few minutes and then shutting down. I troubleshot the fuel shutoff solenoid, backing it out so the tractor would continue to run and even disconnecting he electrical to the solenoid. But the problem was the electronic control unit, it would shut down. I saw another thread talking about a fusible link. I don't know about that, but my problem was solved by taking the cowling with the ECU into the house and drying it out overnight next to the stove. (take off the rubber plugs on the back of the ECU) There was condensation in the display that had been there for some time. Problem solved. Water in the ECU. I hope this helps.


----------



## 1lions

How's the oil level it could be low or it could be a bad dead man safety switch, just a couple of ideas


----------



## jhngardner367

Gregh,
Seems I saw something about the moisture problem, also.
Don't remember where,but I think they had a vent,or something added,to keep the moisture down.


----------



## Fedup

Unfortunately, electrical and electronic problems are far more prevalent in modern tractors than many of us would ever have thought possible. The advent of computer controlled systems has brought us into a whole new world of "troubleshooting."
In my circles I hear from and deal with, almost daily, local owners who would rather spend high dollars on older tractors in need of repair than "trade up" to newer, nicer models, just because of the electronic problems that they know are sure to follow.


----------



## jhngardner367

I read an article that said that John Deere refuses to let the owners have access to the computer system data,so they can trouble-shoot it.
They even went so far as to say THEY still own the tractor,even though you pay for it,since the technology is proprietary.
They figure, since it's on the tractor,and you don't own the data,then it's still their property !
They actually said that reselling the tractor violates their ownership!


----------



## timmyb

We had an older a John Deere backhoe with the same issue. Found a piece of wood in the tank that was plugging the inlet when you were digging hard or using the loader. Just a thought.


----------



## smiley58

If the problem still exist.....pull the fuel line from the water separator that goes to the bottom of the fuel tank. Blow into it. You should feel that you've blown a plugged area out. Then try to run the machine again.....this should temporarily fix the problem. The vent at the bottom of the tank fuel line is dirty. It needs to be cleaned which is a somewhat challenging task due to the ability to pull it off.


----------



## smiley58

*3032e*

If the problem still exist.....pull the fuel line from the water separator that goes to the bottom of the fuel tank. Blow into it. You should feel that you've blown a plugged area out. Then try to run the machine again.....this should temporarily fix the problem. The vent at the bottom of the tank fuel line is dirty. It needs to be cleaned which is a somewhat challenging task due to the ability to pull it off.


----------



## JamesF

I have a 3032E, same problem it wouldn’t idle or run but a few minutes without cutting off. I always work on everything myself but couldn’t figure it out. The shop said it was the screen in the tank, they removed the tank and cleaned it for 650.00. The separator was full of fuel, and there was pressure from the fuel pump, so I didn’t think the issue was the tank. If I knew it was that I would have spent the Saturday cleaning the screen and saved 650.00.


----------



## Richard Little

Ugh, the shut-off issue with the 3032e has struck again. Was using a RC2060 in the field today and it decided to just shut down even though there was about 1/4 tank of fuel. Step one, cleaned out the water separator but no change. It cranks very strong but appears to be getting zero fuel. Tomorrow, will work to remove tank and check the screen. double ugh~


----------



## Fedup

"getting zero fuel" What exactly does that mean? No fuel from the tank? No fuel to the engine? No fuel from the injectors? 

I must assume you have tested the flow from the tank and found that to be your "zero fuel". I'm just a dumb old man, but I certainly wouldn't spend half a day or more removing the tank unless I had good reason to believe that was at least part of the problem.


----------



## Flexed4JC

Speargrass said:


> I'm having the exact same issue with almost exactly the same scenario; but add my tractor and battery was 4 1/2 years old w/just over 300 hrs. The problem was very sudden and unexpected. Got a trouble code to come up while attempting to jump start; ECU A 1405.02 Keep in mind that the warranty just ran out a few months before the issue. I replaced the battery; got scheduled fluid and filter replacement at an authorized JD shop, but now it starts shutting itself down after only a brief period of work. It will restart, but the shut downs get more frequent as you continue to work till it just won't restart without a period of inactivity. It acts like a faulty seat pressure switch when it starts acting up because the RPMs will start to drop but if you quickly halt, disengage PTO, and release hydraulic levers, it will regain RPMs till the next episode.
> I see others have commented about moisture in ECU relay, different oil weights, and clogged fuel lines and screens. I was hoping it would be something that easy, not wanting to spend $650 +. Makes me want to start looking at Kubota.


----------



## SidecarFlip

I do know one thing for sure and that is, if it has glo plugs, using either on it is asking for trouble.


----------

